

Ingenious Evil.js - pablobaz
https://rawgithub.com/js/evil.js

======
Prefinem
What does this do?

~~~
Pengwin
The github page helps a bit -
[https://github.com/kitcambridge/evil.js](https://github.com/kitcambridge/evil.js)

It appears to try to hilariously break JavaScript in order to thwart hot-
linking.

